# "Say hello to my little friend..."



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yep, Scarface is on ITV4 at 10:00 this evening folks :thumb:

(like the smilie clues?  the 'bath' one's a bit tenuous, but the closest I could get lol!).

:thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

If you've not got this in your DVD/Blu Ray collection.... you can't call it a collection!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the smilies, how to you acess those smilies??

anyway, one of the best fims eer, and one of those films where if your flicking through the channels and see its on, you CANNOT turn it off.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice one :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I've never seen it. (Don't stone me)

It's because of Al Pacino, i know he's technically a SUPERB actor but i've never really wamred to him or his films!

Maybe i'll watch it and see if i can change my opinion.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I've never seen it. (Don't stone me)
> 
> It's because of Al Pacino, i know he's technically a SUPERB actor but i've never really wamred to him or his films!
> 
> Maybe i'll watch it and see if i can change my opinion.


well son, tonight you MUST lose your scarface virginity. Honeslty, you will not regret it, it is absolutely epic.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You mean "WHOOOAAARRGHH" Pacino? (anyone familiar with his work will know he does that a lot) :lol:

Seriously though, if you're only going to watch one of his films, this is it!!

(Eddy: Smilie Vault mate, but there's loads of 'em on the web :thumb


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

> "Say hello to my little friend..."


i got worried when i saw the title :doublesho:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> i got worried when i saw the title :doublesho:lol:


:lol: :lol: Yeah, bit of an ambigious title wasn't it.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Viper said:


> :lol: :lol: Yeah, bit of an ambigious title wasn't it.


it was Mark :lol: :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok let's see if i can sit through it...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

You absolutely must must watch it - EPIC film

Cheers Viper :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Showshine said:


> You absolutely must must watch it - EPIC film
> 
> Cheers Viper :thumb:


Still watching it, i'm bloody bored though


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I knew you would say that lol

all the hype from us and you would feel disappointed hehe

mate this film is epic


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I knew you would say that lol
> 
> all the hype from us and you would feel disappointed hehe
> 
> mate this film is epic


I'm getting in to it a little more, slow starter maybe.

EDIT: Just seen how long this film is, not sure i'm going to make it!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I've never seen it. (Don't stone me)
> 
> It's because of Al Pacino, i know he's technically a SUPERB actor but i've never really wamred to him or his films!
> 
> Maybe i'll watch it and see if i can change my opinion.


Completely the same, haven't seen the Godfather films either


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread gets worse. How have you not watched the GF ?

Go do it. It's a must must must


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry i switched off after about an hour.

A lot of it was the terrible accent of Al Pacino's character and i was just bored by the film. 

Sorry.

P.S. No i haven't seen the god father either. The only Pacino film i've ever watched all the way through and enjoyed was The Devil's Advocate and that was probably more to do with the fact Charlize Theron got her kit off


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Currently £3 on sale in HMV stores and online

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=280;0;-1;-1;-1&sku=320974


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

lol

His accent is a little bit italian/american attempting to be Cooban


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I have it in my DVD collection but for some reason watched it all on ITV4 with the adverts.

Bloody good film (although highly overrated) - the funniest part is at the beginning when Hector falls out of the window after wielding his chainsaw and then stumbles his way into the road and collapses in pain (the way he collapses has me in absolute stitches as its so overdone).

@ Viper - I love the smilies, couple of shooters, chainsaw wielding mad smiley and then happily having a bubble bath. Brilliant.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Buckas, rmorgan84 - Wha?? You come to me, on the day of my daughter's wedding and tell me you've never seen the Godfather? I'm a gonna have to make a you an offer you can't refuse....

 :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Viper said:


> Buckas, rmorgan84 - Wha?? You come to me, on the day of my daughter's wedding and tell me you've never seen the Godfather? I'm a gonna have to make a you an offer you can't refuse....
> 
> :lol:


:lol::thumb:


----------

